# Score This Monster Buck - Win



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

great looking product!!

my guess is 198 5/8"


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

207- 7/8


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

203 5/8


----------



## Dashai (Oct 3, 2006)

217


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

237 1/4


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

206 5/8


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

191 3/8. Great looking product.:darkbeer:


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

228


----------



## MVines (Aug 6, 2007)

194 3/8


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

208 3/8


----------



## Quigley_Sharps (Aug 19, 2006)

220


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

212 2/8


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice. 186


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

192 2/8


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

**

194 5/8


----------



## muzzy90 (Feb 15, 2003)

220 5/8


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

231


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

209 3/8


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

211 3/8


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

232 1/4...love the program...regardless if i win i think im going to try it....


----------



## 3tshuntinaz (Jun 19, 2007)

209 1/8


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*score*

199 3/8


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

211 5/8" NT gross.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

208 7/8


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

228


----------



## 3ddaddy (May 19, 2007)

213 7/8


----------



## Quickstix (Aug 23, 2006)

*great deer*

211 2/8


----------



## Bowdeadly (Oct 24, 2002)

202 7/8 "


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

217 5/8


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

229 7/8


----------



## steelhd20 (May 3, 2006)

194


----------



## RCHRE (Jan 5, 2006)

207 5/8


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

222 3/8"


----------



## Rickb6959 (Jul 11, 2005)

217 5/8 Fingers crossed,


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

216 3/8"


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

205 3/8


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

219 7/8


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

201 7/8


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

201 5/8


----------



## Deerman (Aug 10, 2007)

209 3/4


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

214


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

189 gross


----------



## kyfats (Aug 6, 2005)

193


----------



## kitlepper (Aug 19, 2006)

208


----------



## FlOutback (Jan 10, 2006)

218 5/8"


----------



## DROPZONE (Jan 14, 2007)

215 5/8


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*I'll say*

212


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*monster buck*

I'm guessing 198


----------



## dougbk (Sep 2, 2007)

*Gross Score*

193 1/8


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

246 3/8" gross


----------



## Chris Reed (Jul 29, 2006)

197 1/8 gross


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

244 2/8


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

198 4/8


----------



## MSboy (Aug 30, 2007)

211


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

212 3/8


----------



## stumpshooter07 (Jun 19, 2007)

215 5/8


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

198 3/8


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

220 5/8


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*nice deer*

202 3/8


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

172 5/8


----------



## Hoggler (Jul 2, 2003)

234 5/8


----------



## FloridaHunter99 (Jun 9, 2006)

*hmmm*

207 3/8


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Thats a big motha....*

224 4/8


----------



## simmshunter (Oct 20, 2004)

213 7/8


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

221 7/8


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

198 7/8


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

192 5/8


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

213 1/8


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

205 6/8


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

228 5/8.

Nice looking product.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

223 1/8


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

203 5/8


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

221.

Nice buck


----------



## SMOKIN' X's (Feb 23, 2007)

238 6/8


----------



## fubar07 (Aug 21, 2007)

217 1/8 very nice


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

211 3/8ukey:


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

209 7/8 :darkbeer:


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

221 1/8


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Hmmmmm*

213 3/8


----------



## GhostBuckArcher (Jul 31, 2007)

*Score*

211 1/8 is my guess


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

220 1/8


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

202 5/8"


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

221 1/8"


----------



## napid79 (Oct 13, 2006)

217 3/8


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

226 3/8


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

220 5/8


----------



## q23d (Mar 6, 2005)

212 3/8


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

208 1/4


----------



## Mopey (May 28, 2007)

218


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

224


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

206 3/8


----------



## deepwoodsdriftr (Oct 11, 2006)

227 3/8


----------



## scott473 (Sep 14, 2007)

208 3/4


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

239


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

Who won?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wasn't the contest supposed to end Sat. at midnight........whats the hold up....


----------



## carpboss (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a nice product. I say 238 3/8


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowman69 said:


> Wasn't the contest supposed to end Sat. at midnight........whats the hold up....


it ussually takes a few days for him to go over all the guesses, i'd say we'll know the winner by tomorrow:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> it ussually takes a few days for him to go over all the guesses, i'd say we'll know the winner by tomorrow:thumbs_up


Thanx BG...


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

214-2/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*WInners Posted Soon*

I am going thru all the scores....sorry for the delay. I will have you the winner Tuesday!! Thanks again!!

Jason


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

what was the score


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winners Announced*

Thanks for all your patience. I have evaluated all the scores and compaired them all to the score of this bruiser. 

NOW...the score of this monster VA buck is *241 7/8*

Therefore, due to the great participation from the AT Team, we have decided to award the *TOP 4* spots for this contest! The winners are:

*1st Place*:LiteSpeed1 244 2/8 (2 3/8)
*2nd Place*: IL Hunter 239 (2 7/8)
*3rd Place*: SMOKIN' X's 238 6/8 (3 1/4)
*4th Place*: Carrol in MO 246 3/8 (4 1/2) 

Congrats to the winners and great job to all!!! I will PM all the winners with your information!!

Thanks again for your great support and participation! I look forward in seeing you soon! Be ready for the next wave of new features...coming soon....


Interactive Mapping
Solunar Tables
More Reports

*and much much much more.....*

Good luck this fall! But remember...be a student of the woods and water...so you can hunt hard...but hunt SMART!!

Thanks

Jason Jacob
GameTraxx, Inc.
[email protected]


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

WOW! I actually won something. Thanks!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

WOW! is right. The last time I won anything is when I guessed the weight of a pig when I was 9 years old. Got the pig.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*waah haahh I'm a loser. Fun though*

How was it scored? As a non typical or typical? Just curious!


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Non Typical*

This buck was score a Non Typical. Just FYI


----------

